# S&w 469



## cbt817 (Jul 15, 2012)

I recieved a 469 from my grandpa its a great gun but i dont like the smooth hammer. Is there any way to put a spured hammer (i think its called) on it?


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

S&W parts only list the spurless hammer for the Model 469. If you do find one it will most likely have to be aftermarket manufacture.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

I highly doubt it, and I personally would leave it alone.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the 469 was designed for concealed carry, hence the spurless hammer. that said it was also the 59 platform that the 459 and 5906 are based on, so those spurred hammers should drop in (key word SHOULD) i have never done the conversion, but the profiles look right and if it were my gun, and i wanted to tinker, i would try it. but hey, thats just me.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

oh, and just in case you havent thought this completely thru, your 469 has a short tang, so when you install your spurred hammer, its my bet that the first shot fired draws blood.... its called hammer bite!


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes,this was the "sub compact" model.The rear end is bobbed off so it doesn't poke you carrying it in deep cover positions.If you don't like it,throw it in the safe if there is sentimental value,otherwise sell it for whatever.The 5900 series isn't much larger,same gun.I had the generic version when the 915 came out and it was smoother in the lockwork than the expensive 5900 series.That was probably the smallest handgun I owned until you hit 380s,but I took a few matches with it.Not my normal cup of tea,but it was a damn good shooter.The 3 digit series you have is the first generation,if it's nice keep it.Most of the 4 and 559s I handled lacked what the second generation 4 digits were like.


----------



## cbt817 (Jul 15, 2012)

thanks for all the info. think i will just leave it as is and put it up. use my sigma for my carry cause its not as heavy.


----------

